# Want new rear shock Brute 750



## Markdgb (May 19, 2011)

I have a 2012 Brute 750 and was told that a set of YFZ 450 OEM shocks will much better than stock almost if not the same as Fox or elka, depending on who you ask. I just bought a pair for the front and now would like to know if there are some OEM rears, or should I go with Fox Podium on the Elka stage 2, both cost $ 1,000. FYI I bought the used YFZ shocks for $180


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Its important to have matching sets however you won't get that with any YFZ set as they use a single on swing arm in the rear. What was so wrong with the 2012's shocks that needed a partial replacement? I have a matching set of Elka stage-3s and what a wonderful change from the OEs my 06 had. Makers of these shocks take into account the weight front and back,the type of riding that will be done and the extra loads as in the rider weight and extra luggage. This is how they tune a set to you and your bike exactly. There is no way to piece-meal something together and come out better. Yes, its costly. But if you want it right...that's the price. I would call the 180 a lesson learned and sell them on Ebay...then get a built set just you you. You will be much happier and...she will be worth more.


----------



## Markdgb (May 19, 2011)

Thanks NM, just with riding with some guys that have "better" ones they fly through stuff I have to slow down for. These will be better than stock, I have a friend who did that and hear others as well and they say it makes a huge difference from stock. Most likely I will get the fox for the rears in the summer. I think that should be a good combo


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Just about anything is better then the stockers...at least that was the case with my 06. I really believe in a full matching set cause they do all work together. If you can swing it, that's the way to go. Fox, Works or Elkas.


----------

